# How disable touchpad without disable trackpoint?



## bleakwind (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm using Thinkpad T480.
How disable touchpad without disable trackpoint and three track button?


----------



## Minbari (Sep 16, 2018)

From BIOS, that's what I did on my T430.


----------



## bart (Sep 16, 2018)

You can increase the touchpad sensibility. See https://ben-rowan.github.io/post/disable_lenovo_trackpad/


----------



## bleakwind (Sep 18, 2018)

Minbari said:


> From BIOS, that's what I did on my T430.


Thanks. T480 doesn't have that option...


----------



## bart (Sep 18, 2018)

bleakwind said:


> Thanks. T480 doesn't have that option...


Have you try this:


bart said:


> You can increase the touchpad sensibility. See https://ben-rowan.github.io/post/disable_lenovo_trackpad/


----------



## bleakwind (Sep 18, 2018)

bart said:


> You can increase the touchpad sensibility. See https://ben-rowan.github.io/post/disable_lenovo_trackpad/



Thanks, It works for me (Thinkpad T480).


----------



## bleakwind (Sep 18, 2018)

bart said:


> Have you try this:



You are so fast. I was replying to you 10 sec ago...


----------

